# KOP - Symbole



## HSThomas (26 Juli 2006)

Moin moin,

gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Aufstellung der gängigen Symbole für KOP?
Ich habe jetzt länger gesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden.

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

Gruss

Hauke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2006)

Guten tag,

z. B. hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontaktplan

Naja die Aufstellung ist recht begrenzt.  

Ob  es da eine richtige Aufstellung gibt scheint mir 
fraglich, bei den komplexen Symbolen macht das 
ja auch jeder Hersteller ein bischen anders.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2006)

@delta
also nee :sm19: .

@HSThomas
Hol dir mal das Handbuch hier, da sind die meisten in Step5 verwendeten Symbole drin und auch erklärt. Ist überigens von Deltalogic ;-)).

http://www.deltalogic.de/index.php?target=software/pg26.htm

PS: Mußt noch auf "Downloadseite" clicken!


----------



## HSThomas (26 Juli 2006)

Okeeee.. wikipdia hatte ich mir natürlich schon angesehen...

Aber mal etwas genauer gefragt... gibt es irgendwo eine Liste/Aufstellung der KOP-Symbole, die RS Logix 500 (Allan Bradley) verwendet?

Ich habe bei denen irgendwie nichts gefunden, will aber auch nicht ausschliessen, dass ich blind gewesen bin.

Gruss
Hauke

edit: Danke Ralle... das hilft weiter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ist überigens von Deltalogic ;-)).



Asche auf mein Haupt ... ja da habe ich auch 
mal dran mitgeschrieben, aber das war wohl 
schon im letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Juli 2006)

Falls Du die Software installiert hast: "Help", "SLC Instruction Help" (in der englischen Version).

Ansonsten kommt's noch ein klein wenig drauf an, welche SPS Du verwendest, je nach Gerät/Version kann es da auch Unterschiede geben. Um welche SPS geht's denn? SLC, Micrologix....?

Handbücher zu Deiner SPS gibt's hier:
http://www.rockwellautomation.com/literature/


----------



## HSThomas (26 Juli 2006)

Im Moment geht es um eine MicroLogix 1500, aber ich muss mich allgemein in die KOP-Problematik einarbeiten, da ich bisher nur mit FBS, ein wenig AWL und S7-Graph zu tun hatte, die in meiner neuen Firma verwende Software aber nur KOP zulässt.

Es ist also mehr das allgemeine Feld der KOP-Programmierung für Allen Bradley gefragt.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Juli 2006)

Und so sieht die Onlinehilfe aus:


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Juli 2006)

Instruction Set:

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/rm/1762-rm001_-en-p.pdf


----------



## HSThomas (26 Juli 2006)

Na toll.. jetzt bleiben ja wirklich keine Fragen mehr offen.. 

Vielen Dank.... das pdf ist runtergeladen und wird wohl meine Wochenendlektüre werden.


----------

